# 6.5 Western Unimount w/ TJ mount for sale in NJ



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

I have got a 1-2 yo, 6.5 western unimount with a TJ mount, harness, controller. Ready to go. Purchased to put on an employees Jeep and he had a seaon ending injury. I paid $1800 and would want the same. Any interest? [email protected]


----------



## HDALLC (Dec 6, 2006)

will it fit an 04 wrangler Tj with a 4" suspension lift? what part of nj are you from
thanks


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Yes it will fit the 04 wrangleTJ, but 4" of lift is most likely too much. I would check with a western dealer for that info. 4" might put the geometry to far out of synch. You can call me if you'd like to discuss. 908-334-0555 Western Jersey exit 20 off 78


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Just went out and checked mount....I know you can get away with a 2" lift and I think the existing mount could be easily altered to drop the mount holes another 2" with some steel plate and a little welding.


----------



## SnowyXJ (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm wondering if you still have this plow available and if so could I get some pictures.. 

Thank you very much.. 

Bill -- - 716-912-1339


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Sorry, sold it last week......


----------

